# Patch for PDFs



## tensen (Oct 7, 2002)

I recently have been trying various software to create patches for our PDFs should we do revisions.

The current test was on from converting of the review copy of Death to the released version.  The released version was 6MB..  the patches came out on average to be 5MB.  

I consider this unacceptable for a patch...  especially considering the patch only worked on a windows based OS.

As such, we will continue with the standard practice.  If we revise a product, just ask us, and show proof that you purchased the product.  We will provide a link to download any revised versions.


----------



## Usurper (Oct 13, 2002)

If you haven't already, you might ask around Monte Cook's boards.  He's got somebody doing patches for his books.  They might be able to recommend a tool or method.


----------

